# Certified Coder seeking employment in the West Palm Beach FL area...



## Coder_Rick (Aug 29, 2011)

Add NameI am a Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice with strong organizational skills, attention to detail, with the ability to effectively manage multiple tasks and complete work in an efficiently, additionally, I posess  exceptional people and computer skills.

Prior to becoming a certified professional coder, my background involved instructing CPR/BLS classes and marine sciences. Recently, for the past year, I have been billing for a large orthopedic specialty practice.

I am currently an apprentice, but hope to soon have my "A" removed. I am looking for employment as a certified coder in the West Palm Beach, Florida area.

Please email me at l.r.bernhardt@gmail.com if you are interested in reviewing my resume.

Thank you for your consideration.

L. Richard Bernhardt

L. Richard Bernhardt


----------



## gord2110 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've seen job postings from several HCA hospitals and facilities in your area. You might want to check their job boards directly.

Hope this helps.


----------

